# Coosa River - 7/7/2012



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

My 7 year old and I put the Big Tuna in very close to the 280 bridge in Childersburg, AL. Hit the water at 6.00 am and paddled a mile up river and fished the bank with a worm and crankbait coming down current. They were pulling water through the damn as the current was definately noticable. 

I looked around and noticed 4 or so motor boats doing bascially the same thing I was. I didn't like that so I decided to do something they weren't as not everyone wins...if that makes sense. I tell my son to pick his crankbait and off meandering through the channel and some 'deep' spots we go. He picked a cheesy crankbait that looks like a tie-dye shirt that came in some bulk package form walmart that his grandmother gave him. I had my high $$ 'good' crankbait. 

By the end of the day @ 9.00 am - Will 2 (including the pictured), Dad 0. 

Not bad for his first river bass and his first fish out of the new kayak. 

PS - None of the other folks we paddled by on the way in had caught anything.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

That's a fine bass,looks like a wall hanger to me.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

There isn't anything better than a hard fighting spot!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

bassassassin said:


> There isn't anything better than a hard fighting spot!


I agree with that, plus there isn't a better river system to do that on than on the Coosa system. Gonna try and get up there this fall. Nice fish!!!


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Coosa Spot=freight train, awesome story!!!!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome, good catch young man!


----------

